# Update On My Dogs Swollen Paw!



## Guest (Jan 19, 2008)

MY bitces swollen paw has not got any better so she gone in to have an op today  it would seem she does have something in there like my other dog had in the week ,his swelling burst and what ever it was came out ,so he didnt need the vets help that much ! but hers has stayed swollen for 3 days now and its the front leg wich is worse  at first i thought it was here losing her drew claw that caused the infection but the the vet now thinks its the same as the other dog and shes got something in there thats not coming out well at least i will know what it is by 1pm today!
View attachment 1758


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2008)

Poor Girlie.
Fingers crossed for you both,hope everything goes well xx


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2008)

sallyanne said:


> Poor Girlie.
> Fingers crossed for you both,hope everything goes well xx


 thanks sallyanne


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

Hi, is the dog a Bullterrier?
The reason I ask is because they do tend to suffer from dermoid cysts which occur inbetween the toes. One of my BT's suffered from them and they swell up similar to your dog in the picture. In the end they burst and leak fluid.
Might be worth mentioning to your vet as it could save you the fortune of an op if they can treat it with meds.
Best of luck.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2008)

sallyanne said:


> Poor Girlie.
> Fingers crossed for you both,hope everything goes well xx


she was in so much pain last night she couldent look at anyone!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

god you are unlucky,, two dogs with something in there paw,,,,fingers crossed for ya Garry,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2008)

bullbreeds said:


> Hi, is the dog a Bullterrier?
> The reason I ask is because they do tend to suffer from dermoid cysts which occur inbetween the toes. One of my BT's suffered from them and they swell up similar to your dog in the picture. In the end they burst and leak fluid.
> Might be worth mentioning to your vet as it could save you the fortune of an op if they can treat it with meds.
> Best of luck.


all i own is bull terriers! and as you say they do burst as my othe dogs did in 24hrs, but her foot went the size of a base ball bat and it dident look like busting


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2008)

bullbreeds said:


> Hi, is the dog a Bullterrier?
> The reason I ask is because they do tend to suffer from dermoid cysts which occur inbetween the toes. One of my BT's suffered from them and they swell up similar to your dog in the picture. In the end they burst and leak fluid.
> Might be worth mentioning to your vet as it could save you the fortune of an op if they can treat it with meds.
> Best of luck.


she had 4 injections from the vets ands been on meds for the last 3days with still no change


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

Ahh, its horrible to see them in pain. Thats how my dogs went but it did burst in the end. It got to the point where it was so painful she wouldnt even atempt to put her paw to the ground.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2008)

bullbreeds said:


> Hi, is the dog a Bullterrier?
> The reason I ask is because they do tend to suffer from dermoid cysts which occur inbetween the toes. One of my BT's suffered from them and they swell up similar to your dog in the picture. In the end they burst and leak fluid.
> Might be worth mentioning to your vet as it could save you the fortune of an op if they can treat it with meds.
> Best of luck.


thanks i will ask about the dermoid cysts!


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

garryd said:


> she had 4 injections from the vets ands been on meds for the last 3days with still no change


Probably something else then. Thought it was worth a mention tho as I know what vets can be like - if you know what I mean!


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2008)

bullbreeds said:


> Shh, its horrible to see them in pain. Thats how my dogs went but it did burst in the end. It got to the point where it was so painful she wouldn't even attempt to put her paw to the ground.


 Thats it thats just what she was like but it just kept getting bigger with no sine of bursting


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2008)

bullbreeds said:


> Probably something else then. Thought it was worth a mention tho as I know what vets can be like - if you know what I mean!


VETS DONT GET THIS MAN STARTED! my vets got a mini cash machine in there waiting room!


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

garryd said:


> VETS DONT GET THIS MAN STARTED! my vets got a mini cash machine in there waiting room!


They do take the P**s some of them.
Thats why I thought i'd mention it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2008)

just got back from the vets with her ,couldent find anything in there but hes lanced it open and left it open to heal ! cost me £160 so far  poor cow shes is right out of it  going back to the vets on tuesday to see if its anybetter


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

sorry to hear she is no better, lets hope she starts to imrove soon


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

fingers crossed her foot clears up soon,........................


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

Hopefully that will do the trick.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2008)

thanks all! i will let you how she gets on in the next few days !


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2008)

garryd said:


> just got back from the vets with her ,couldent find anything in there but hes lanced it open and left it open to heal ! cost me £160 so far  poor cow shes is right out of it  going back to the vets on tuesday to see if its anybetter


I wish her a full recovery  bless her x.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2008)

heres some after op pics
View attachment 1799


View attachment 1800


View attachment 1802


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

that looks sore! Poor girl.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

the poor girl hope she heals soon


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2008)

they are so brave this breed ! shes only 9 mnths and you wouldnt think there is anything wrong with her other than shes blanking everyone !


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2008)

Has she not tryed licking it?
did the vets give u a lamp shade thingy?
looks so sore bless her heart


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> Has she not tryed licking it?
> did the vets give u a lamp shade thingy?
> looks so sore bless her heart


the vet said he does not like putting cones on a bull terrier as they tend to get very agitated by them ! there was no stiches! so its just left open to breath so to speak ! i am glad she didnt get that cone thingy on here head as never mind the dog, it would have done my head in just looking at her with it on no shes not been licking it !


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2008)

Ahhh thats a good thing then if she ain't licking it 

They look like sweet lil sunflowers in their lampshades pmsl.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

how is she now garryd


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2008)

i was jogging this morning in the Field were my dogs hurt there paws ,when i bumped in to a lady who had 3 hairdails i asked her if her if her dogs had suffered any poorly paw ,to my horror she told me all her dogs had suffered the same as my dogs in the last month she told me her vet said it was because of grass seeds! so that the cause it looks like ,5 dogs all the same complaint and in the same field !


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

thats bad, can you walk them somewhere different?


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

, its bad but least you know its nothing more serious.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> thats bad, can you walk them somewhere different?


its where i do my early morning runs so it realy suits me ,2 laps is about 3miles cross country and that realy tirers these dogs out ! i get a work and run the dogs all in one! I will carry on using the feild but if happend again i will have a rethink! my bitch is fine ! she getting over it now! shes realy frustrated as i cant realy run her at the moment and shes in my hall way watching me coming and going with the other dogs !


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

garryd said:


> its where i do my early morning runs so it realy suits me ,2 laps is about 3miles cross country and that realy tirers these dogs out ! i get a work and run the dogs all in one! I will carry on using the feild but if happend again i will have a rethink! my bitch is fine ! she getting over it now! shes realy frustrated as i cant realy run her at the moment and shes in my hall way watching me coming and going with the other dogs !


lets hope it doesnt happen again, glad to hear she is getting better, poor thing is probablt dieing to go for a run with you, is she good at making you feel guilty?


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> lets hope it doesnt happen again, glad to hear she is getting better, poor thing is probablt dieing to go for a run with you, is she good at making you feel guilty?


i was born feeling guilty yeah she is good at it


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

garryd said:


> i was born feeling guilty


why is that? is it for the things you were inevitabely going to do later in life


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> why is that? is it for the things you were inevitabely going to do later in life


good call! you hit the nail firmly on its head !


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

garryd said:


> good call! you hit the nail firmly on its head !


 I'm very perceptive


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> I'm very perceptive


vixy i cant get over how many posts you have got ! wow weee! god your a girl that likes a chatt!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

garryd said:


> vixy i cant get over how many posts you have got ! wow weee! god your a girl that likes a chatt!


well I have been on since november just popular and in demand thats all


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

garryd said:


> vixy i cant get over how many posts you have got ! wow weee! god your a girl that likes a chatt!


Cor yeah, that is alot!... Get a life!........Only joking vix. x


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2008)

bullbreeds said:


> Cor yeah, that is alot!... Get a life!........Only joking vix. x


 i bet she drinks alot of tea and coffee!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

garryd said:


> i bet she drinks alot of tea and coffee!


I dont touch the stuff yuck


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

garryd said:


> i bet she drinks alot of tea and coffee!


Garry, ive got that picture! mines a painting, its great aint it!


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

bullbreeds said:


> Garry, ive got that picture! mines a painting, its great aint it!


Of the boxing BT I mean!


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2008)

bullbreeds said:


> Of the boxing BT I mean!


yeah Eolabeo sent me a load of them ! wich was nice of her i thought ! and its better than you lot looking at my ugly mugg! as i wouldent want you lot thinking i was vain !


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

garryd said:


> yeah Eolabeo sent me a load of them ! wich was nice of her i thought ! and its better than you lot looking at my ugly mugg! as i wouldent want you lot thinking i was vain !


That was very nice of her. Its a big improvment!.......Just kidding, I didnt mind the picture of your mug, it kept my son away from the computer.....


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

bullbreeds said:


> That was very nice of her. Its a big improvment!.......Just kidding, I didnt mind the picture of your mug, it kept my son away from the computer.....


hee hee


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

garryd said:


> yeah Eolabeo sent me a load of them ! wich was nice of her i thought ! and its better than you lot looking at my ugly mugg! as i wouldent want you lot thinking i was vain !


Collie wants to know where your legs have gone from the other thread


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2008)

bullbreeds said:


> That was very nice of her. Its a big improvment!.......Just kidding, I didnt mind the picture of your mug, it kept my son away from the computer.....


i beleve that reverse psychology and you probably liked my mug on your screen! if you want i can send some nice mug shot!


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

garryd said:


> i beleve that reverse psychology and you probably liked my mug on your screen! if you want i can send some nice mug shot!


Ive been sussed again!......Mug shots would be great, do you have one without cracks and the handle still intact?.....


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

garryd said:


> i beleve that reverse psychology and you probably liked my mug on your screen! if you want i can send some nice mug shot!


I'll have them they will keep my dogs away from the rubbish bin


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> I'll have them they will keep my dogs away from the rubbish bin


vixy we all know that you would have anything off of me !


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

garryd said:


> vixy we all know that you would have anything off of me !


would I now, depends on what you are offering, if its worth my while


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2008)

my dogs paw has swollen up once again  not very happy with that vet
It seems what ever it was ,he dident get it out proper 6weeks latter and its up again


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2008)

garryd said:


> my dogs paw has swollen up once again  not very happy with that vet
> It seems what ever it was ,he dident get it out proper 6weeks latter and its up again


took her to the vets tis morning and he said lets see how we get on.if it keeps recurring 
every 6 weeks then we might have to operate again
the joker had the audacity to ask me for more dough on top the £190 i paid him 6 weeks ago i soon told him what his chances of getting anymore was
He had to agree with me cause what ever hes done so far aint worked worth a sqwert of P*ss


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

perhaps you could try getting a second opinion from another vet anly problem with that is you would definately have to pay more but if the one you are using isnt helping her then it might be worth a try


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> perhaps you could try getting a second opinion from another vet anly problem with that is you would definately have to pay more but if the one you are using isnt helping her then it might be worth a try


i will if it dont get better,but he will have to give me a full refund first


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

garryd said:


> i will if it dont get better,but he will have to give me a full refund first


would love to be there when you ask for that lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> would love to be there when you ask for that lol


 i swear vix ,for £190 he will be dangling of the end of my arm


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

garryd said:


> i swear vix ,for £190 he will be dangling of the end of my arm


 pictures please at that amount you think something would have improved by now


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2008)

garryd said:


> i swear vix ,for £190 he will be dangling of the end of my arm


VETS


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

yep,, a rip off,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2008)

Been to the vets today,as my Tias paw has swelled up once again,hes got to operate once again tomorow ,due to the fcuking vet not doing his job right the first time! its made my blood boil! i wasent happy let me tell ya ! I soon told the vet what i thought of him and his practice! i told him hes had £190 of off me and for what!? for the same thing to keep happening every few weeks! I told him if he dont put it right ,i want my money back and i will go else where,this seemed to work and he qwickly booked her in for tomorrow to get what ever it is out and for good! So hopefully fingers crossed this will be the end of it!


----------



## trish1200 (Mar 24, 2008)

ohhhh poor him, i hope he gets well soon.

Do you not have insurance?


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2008)

trish1200 said:


> ohhhh poor him, i hope he gets well soon.
> 
> Do you not have insurance?


i dont do insurance ,i put money by in a banck account ,so then if my dogs dont get anything wrong with them then i still have my dough


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

Garry, just remind the vet that BT's suffer from dermoid cysts and they do keep coming back. Some vets go all round the houses before they diagnose it and in the mean time its costing you money!


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2008)

Lets hope tomorra has it all fixed..finally.

Good luck  and lemme know how ya get on.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2008)

bullbreeds said:


> Garry, just remind the vet that BT's suffer from dermoid cysts and they do keep coming back. Some vets go all round the houses before they diagnose it and in the mean time its costing you money!


the thing is theres been about four other dogs in the feild where i take her, get glass in their paw like she did,and what he did wrong last time when he operated was he didn't get it all out you can actually feel somethings in between her toes underneath the skin
But fingers crossed that will be the end of it tomorow  cant stick seeing her hobble around everywhere not when its cost me £190 so far


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

blimey poor dog,, i didnt realise she was still having trouble with it,,,you must be well P***** off,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> blimey poor dog,, i didnt realise she was still having trouble with it,,,you must be well P***** off,,,,,,,,,,


you telling me


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> Lets hope tomorra has it all fixed..finally.
> 
> Good luck  and lemme know how ya get on.


of to the vets now i will let ya know


----------



## Paula C (Mar 25, 2008)

Hope it goes ok and shes feeling better soon poor thing.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2008)

Good Luck Garry


----------



## EllenJay (Feb 27, 2008)

Hope all goes well for your girl and that she's soon on the mend. Good Luck with her Garry.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2008)

just got back from the vets,hes opened her foot right up to let what ever it is out he give her a shot and taped it up for the next 4 days he wanted more money i told him what about the £190 you've already had for the first time you treated this !? i said if you had done the op right and got it out the first time we wouldn't be having this conversation i just looked at him evil and said: more money,you aint got a prayer palthen walked out the vets with Tia under my arm! 
Even if its cured it i wont be going back there


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

hope shes ok,,,keep us posted,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> hope shes ok,,,keep us posted,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,





dh.dti said:


> Yeah hopefully it's now sorted & you don't have to go else where





garryd said:


> just got back from the vets,hes opened her foot right up to let what ever it is out he give her a shot and taped it up for the next 4 days he wanted more money i told him what about the £190 you've already had for the first time you treated this !? i said if you had done the op right and got it out the first time we wouldn't be having this conversation i just looked at him evil and said: more money,you aint got a prayer palthen walked out the vets with Tia under my arm!
> Even if its cured it i wont be going back there


Never mind all that stroking of your dog with one hand ,whilst the other hand is out asking for money thats just them grafting ya!

I dont care what anyone says ,when you go see them vets their eyeing you up and down,seeing what car you drive etc etc , i sell used new cars,so i know when somebody is shaking me down


----------



## EllenJay (Feb 27, 2008)

Hope she recovers quickly.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

hope your girl gets better soon Garry its gone on long enough now, damn vet should have made sure everything was out the first time


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> hope your girl gets better soon Garry its gone on long enough now, damn vet should have made sure everything was out the first time


thanks vixy


----------



## clairemac9 (Jan 14, 2008)

garry hope she gets well soon


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2008)

clairemac9 said:


> garry hope she gets well soon


thanks claire  i wonder where you had been


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

how is she doing today garry


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2008)

tashi said:


> how is she doing today garry


shes doing cushty ta julie apart from taking the poxy badage off 
but yeah shes doing just fine,i have brought her in a way from the other dogs ,shes in her cage in my hall sleeping like a lord at the minute but i just got to watch her putting it down on the wet floor ,where she can get shitt in it etc etc,but thats why i will kepp her in for afew days!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

garryd said:


> shes doing cushty ta julie apart from taking the poxy badage off
> but yeah shes doing just fine,i have brought her in a way from the other dogs ,shes in her cage in my hall sleeping like a lord at the minute but i just got to watch her putting it down on the wet floor ,where she can get shitt in it etc etc,but thats why i will kepp her in for afew days!


I got boots for Shocka they have got them in PAH if you got one near you did they not put a bucket on her to stop her taking the bandage off


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2008)

tashi said:


> I got boots for Shocka they have got them in PAH if you got one near you did they not put a bucket on her to stop her taking the bandage off


to be fair she aint realy botherd by it,shes a good girl realy and has left it alone,anyway besides she cant realy get to it as its on the tip of the front paw and just underneath!


----------

